# It's raining



## Slightly Foxed (5 August 2012)

How will Peter Charles and Ian Millar manage in the rain?? And I'd be mightily pee'd off if I was in the audience with all those umbrellas blocking my vision!


----------



## LynH (5 August 2012)

The stands are so steep that umbrellas don't block your view at all but if they are held at an angle the rain pours off the person in front's umbrella straight onto your lap!!!


----------

